# Melco G2



## bluedogsports (Feb 22, 2012)

Just curious as to whether anyone on here uses the Melco G2 or has any experience with it. Looking for some hands-on insight to this machine. Thanks!


----------



## dirttoo (Sep 16, 2011)

I bought a Melco G2 machine new from Melco. I am not that experienced yet. What I can tell you I only print about once a week and a couple of times it has been 10 days and I have not had any of the nightmares I have read about. I do want to do this full time but I need some jobs first. The machine seems awesome but the sales people lie about everything from the tech people being called "Maytag repairmen" just sitting by the phone waiting for a tech or service call. Well that is not true because I have called a few times and can never get anybody and when I did get someone they had to have someone call me back but that never happened. They sent a guy, Richard, to set it up and train me. He was awesome and still answers questions from me by email if needed. The machine is great, Richard is great but all else not good. I may sell my G2 if you may be interested.


----------



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

Dirttoo How much?


----------



## dirttoo (Sep 16, 2011)

Take over my lease. PM questions if interested.


----------



## dirttoo (Sep 16, 2011)

I just listed my Melco G2 for sale in the classifieds.... If anyone is interested. Thanks


----------

